# Trailer Music and Sound Design Mixing



## kunst91 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey all,

I've posted about this before, but I've started to write music for a trailer studio, and I'm really trying to improve the quality of my stuff.

There have been some great threads about trailer music (and I've already learned a ton from guys like Dean and Lex), so I figured I would pose this question to the community--what are some of your favorite mixing techniques for trailers? The studio I write for leans to the electronic/sound design side of things, so there isn't much orchestral stuff happening (no spic strings!), but feel free to chime in on the orchestral stuff for anyone else who's interested!


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm gonna bump this


----------



## Wibben (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not a pro by any means. But it could be worth checking out how some metal producers work. Joey Sturgis and Adam "Nolly" Getgood both have great videos on Creative Live. Since they do magical productions featuring extreme distortion and brutally heavy drums, I'm sure one could learn a thing or two


----------



## pixel (Oct 30, 2015)

If it's electronic then follow electronic dance music rules. It means: no rules  You don't need to care about keeping natural sound because its not natural at source so you can even re-shape source with EQ where graphic would look like drunk Picasso art. Absolutely no limits with EQ as creative tool. 
In mix process you would prefer lot of high end, again, opposite to recording real orchestra, here you can push gain really high (you need good EQ that can handle this job). 
For drums I would suggest parallel NY-style compression, and more compression and more on channels/buss but you can swap compressor with saturator/distortion/whatever can smash it hard  

More I compare modern trailer/epic stuff to Orchestra then more I see that they follow Pop/EDM/Metal rules of production.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah the metal thing is really a good point, especially when I hear tracks like this:


----------

